# Share your favorite under 3 mon puppy photos



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I was sorting through my collection of photos when I saw this one of Rio when she was about 9-10 weeks old. She sure told us from the start she was a Springer and she could swim. This little monkey loved to put her head right under...like she was searching for something!! I thought I would love to see all your dogs pics when the were under 3 months- the more breeds the better!!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my Labbies!!

Blitz, two and a half months.










The day I picked him up. (Almost eight weeks)










Three months. He decided he didn't want to be a YELLOW Lab...Most of the guide dogs are BLACK Labs, so he wanted to fit in.










His first outing. (Home depot...He's probably ten or twelve weeks here.)


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Jaylie, three months.










Blitz, two months...His favorite place to sleep. (When he fit.)










Or he just liked sitting and watching the going-ons.










Blitz and his sis, Ella, three months.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Learning not to eat sticks.










Two months










The day I picked him up. We do this with all the pups, so they can be put into GDA's files.










"There is NO way I'm going down that thing."


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

At his first obedience class.










Him and his sponsor.










One of my fav's...










Three months.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Jaylie- I loved both the pups- great examples of yellow and black lab pups!! Great shots. I loved them. Are they guide dogs now?

I love the close up shots.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Now, here's Jaylie's pics.

Three months.










Ain't she cute??










Cuddling up with her bear. (Upon pickup, the girls get bears, the boys get bunnies.)










Discovering her voice.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

The day we picked up Jaylie...



















She was a tad shy. (LOL, not really.)










What the heck are you doing??


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Cutie pie.










Off to go on an adventure.










Wow, sorry I had so many pictures!! I didn't realize how many I had! :O


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you raise both these pups at the same time...double trouble!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

crazydays said:


> Jaylie- I loved both the pups- great examples of yellow and black lab pups!! Great shots. I loved them. Are they guide dogs now?
> 
> I love the close up shots.


Thanks!!

Neither of them are guides. Jaylie was dropped from the program because of an eye problem. In some of the pictures, you might see that her left eye is lazy...The vet determined that she would never be able to see properly out of that one, and therefore cannot be a guide. She's living on three and a half acres now, in Northern California!

Blitz is still in training...He's in for his Eval's right now!! About halfway through training, a trainer evaluates all the dogs. They're health as well as obedience and temperment is evaluated. They expose them to things such as gunshots and opening umbrella's in their face, to see the reaction. I'm pretty confident Blitz is doing great, though!



crazydays said:


> Did you raise both these pups at the same time...double trouble!


Haha, nope! That would be VERY hard, lol! I got Blitz two weeks after Jaylie was dropped!

I LOVE your pup, by the way. He's BEAUTIFUL. My family is really big on Springers, and if we did ever get a pet, it would be another Springer. They are such beautiful dogs!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks- I love this dog alot. Full of happiness and life. Isn't hung up on herself and issues. Rio shares herself without question with everyone!! Very community!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, haha, sorry! It's a girl!! 

Yes, Springers are great dogs! We had one when i was young...She was my mom and dads "Kid before Kids," and she went practically everywhere with them. (Everywhere dogs were allowed...Which was alot more places than nowadays!) She would place herself between anything dangerous and us. 

She "flunked" birdschool though...My family's big on hunting, and sent her to a month long bird training school. At the beginning, they let birds loose with the dogs, to get the dogs prey drive up. Well, Sarah (Our dog) just laid down, and when one of the birds came up to her, she started cuddling with it. She was absolutely the sweetest dog!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy at 10 weeks I believe,


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope this thread gets lots of traffic--nothing better than baby puppy pictures!!

Here is Zoe, 5 weeks old, at the breeders:









Here she is on her first day home:









Again, in her crate:









And this one is one of my favorites...she was about 3 months old and she's just making the cutest face, saying, "c'mon, do I really have to walk allllll the way home? I'm so tired!!":


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

puddles i miss her teeny tiny baby days...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Guide dog for the blind?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Duncan at 8 weeks old
















Duncan at around 2 1/2 months








Duncan with Buster


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Buster at 8 weeks; the day we brought him home


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Wish I had Ollie as a puppy. He must have been one funky dog!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

RBark said:


> Wish I had Ollie as a puppy. He must have been one funky dog!


I say the same thing about Teddie and Mahalo. Teddie was turning two when I brought him home and Mahalo was already 11 months old. I can't even imagine how cute Mahalo was..a baby corgi/Malamute... 

I bet Ollie was adorable!


----------



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

awwww... cute pups!

here's one of MAggie at just over 3 months, I didn't get her until she was 3 months, this was taken after her first trip to the groomers:









Pippa at about 2 months:


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Ella - the day we brought her home. She was about 8 weeks.

We almost called her "Lambchop" because she looked like a baby sheep. We would laugh when she waddled around and go "Baaaaa baaaaa"


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Its like a trip down memory lane!! Theres Snoopy, and Zoe and Puddles and Duncan. Theres Buster and Maggie and Ella and Pippin! 
Ollie would have been a stunning puppy for sure! I love seeing the start for these little ones....it lets you get to know the owner one step further.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

aw! everyone's puppies are so cute! wish i would have had buddy and gwen when they were puppies. we got buddy when he was 3, and gwen when she was a year. i bet they were freakin' cute.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of Duncan as a puppy on the computer but here are some of Patrick.








These are him and his sisters/brother at 2wks.








Here they are at 4 wks.








This is Patrick at about 6 wks.








This is the day I brought him home. He was about 9wks.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Here he is around 10wks.








Around 10wks.
















Here he is right around 3 months with big brother.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Patrick is a absolute dollface....the litter is huge!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A whole pile of little Patricks... That is so cute. Do you know which one he is? LOL 
I love all of these puppy pictures. Puppies laying on their backs with fat little tummies up in the air Too cute!
Crazy days, Your dog is marked so pretty. Springers are my favorite little dog. I have had several in for training and they were all wonderful. Before you say they are not little keep in mind the size I am used to. LOL They are very pretty though. I love all of these Pictues.
Here is Carsten the day I brought him home.

























This is Oliver shortly after I brought him home so he is actually about 4 months here.








His owners were going to have him put to sleep because they had roughed him up and injured his leg and didn't want to deal with it. Look at that sweet little face... How could they?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Inga- I really love your dogs. They are definitely large dogs. Very impressive breed!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Inga said:


>


::squealing at how darn cute that little guy is::


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

baby Broomy








baby Lou








baby Coop








Daisy


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

Bovine 








Franky








Franky's sister & Shelly


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, I didn't get Cassie until she was 9 months old.

As for Scamp, we got him at 8 weeks in 1997 and, obviously, there were no digital cameras back then. (wow, I feel old!) And there's no way my mom will let me go through all her pics to scan just one.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Inga said:


> A whole pile of little Patricks... That is so cute. Do you know which one he is? LOL


Thanks. I have no clue. There were nine total puppies. 2 boys and 7 girls.


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

Franky & Franky's sister they loved each other more then any of the other pup's, They just left for there new life together there going to be farm dogs, they where the hardest to see go


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Super cute pups everyone! Crazy-great springer. We had a springer spaniel x lab when I was growing up and she was the greatest family dog. We went through 4-H with her and she was always such a pleaser!

Here are random pics of mine from the last 3 years or so. There's a lot of cute little pups that I've been around I don't have pictures of though.  And my little poodle's pictures were all taken with a film camera. It's a bummer because I have some super cute one's of her. 

Okay, hold tight though, because I'm going to have a lot. These may actually be a little older than 3 months-some of them. I know Chick is 5 months, but she's my favorite dog that's ever existed, and we didn't get her until 5 months.


Here's a mass of a puppy the neighbor's had:









Meg the Min Pin and Daisy the Lab









Booger-Blue heeler pup-around 3 months:


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Eve-Border Collie-she's maybe 2 months?


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

More Eve:

















Daisy Again:


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Daisy and Eminem (Em is a Mastiff x Lab):









Daisy and Badge:









Badge:


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

More Badge:

















Yoda, my poodle puppy YEARS ago. Hehe (When he was born he had a little smushed up face and pointy ears that sutck out):









Meg, the Min Pin:


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

And last but not least, my favorite, Chick:


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, I'm done. Sorry some of these guys are a little older than the 3 months, but they're still puppies, and they're still super cute.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I just went and scanned some pictures into my computer. These aren't the best but here are a couple pictures of Duncan as a young puppy. Maybe 2 or 3 months old.
















This is a picture of my sister's Cairn, Kody.








And my mom's Silky, Misha.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandy at 9 weeks. 1 day before we brought her home.










Sandy at 14 weeks.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I have to tell you- these baby puppy photos are so amazing. Doesn't it take you back.... I think I know most breeds I am seeing. Thanks-this is fun!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

RopingBarrels: I am in love with Chick. Absolutely, paws-itively, in love with her. What a fabulous looking dog! Is she a working BC (I take it you have a ranch or something by the rodeo reference in your name)?


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I dunno which pic I'd post... Cain & Abel were both adorable when they were puppies.. Here are some proof.. Notice how much they've changed, coat and color wise.. =)










Abel









Cain









I fell inlove with them the day we went to meet them! We came home the same night holding two adorable puppies in our arms.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

OK I have to post some too! So many cute pics, it makes you kind of long for another puppy haha and Ozzy is only 7 months right now.

Here are his litter mates not sure which one is him



















The day he came home between 9 and 10 weeks










And maybe a week later


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Eddie: around 3 or 4 months.









*^* The same day or next day after we found him...










Uallis 10 weeks









*^ *The day we brought him home.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I love these baby pictures! Uallis was such a cutie! He's always such a heartbreaker though...


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Mdawn said:


>


Hahahaha. Who'd a thunk he'd be such a moose 9 months later????? Are you sure that's the same dog?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ropingbarrels, How many dogs do you have? Because I have seen at least 20 pics from you so I'm not sure if you have that many dogs or not because I thought people would only post 4 at the most of their favorite pics, not all of them.  Not trying to be rude but I can't see anyone elses pics because yours take so long to load since their file size is so huge.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I forgot about this one that my mom had sent to me after she brought me Puddles...This is when she was 4 weeks.



Darn now I cant pic up ...i try again


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you spot Snoopy? ^









These are from when he was 7 weeks old I believe.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Inga said:


>


I just saw this thread, and all i can say is Oh My Gosh how increadibly cute is a Rottie Butt LOL


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

RBark said:


> Guide dog for the blind?


Actually, Guide Dogs of America. (Guide Dogs for the Blind: www.guidedogs.com Guide Dogs of America: www.guidedogsofamerica.org)

Wow, everyone's pups are super cute! I especially like Buster and Duncan!!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

My Lazy Akira

His first night with us at 8 weeks

Jack in the box

Akira Loves snow


He will be 3 months in two days !!! Times goes by so fast


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Akira is beautiful. Very interesting seeing breeds I have no experience with.

Cain and Abel- love them Ozzy and littermates-very cute! Eddie and Uellis- Eddie is a star even if the big boy-Uellis takes the limelight!! Both are gorgeous.

Snoopy- love seeing Snoop as a youngster!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Filou's first snow


This is what trouble looks like



He was so small ... I miss him so much I wish my dad would have given him to me *how selfish of me to ask that lol*


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Look at those ears!! She is getting ready to take flight. She has since grown in to them.  Lilly was about 9-10 weeks maybe in this pick. I think she weighed almost 2 1/2 pounds.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess I am out of control but, I had to include this one of Rio at 8.5 weeks!











Does she have big paws or what!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Crazydays you are out of control but I can see why. That is one cute little puppy you have there. LOL


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola at 8 weeks



















Fibi at 8 weeks










Jenna


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

crazydays said:


> I guess I am out of control but, I had to include this one of Rio at 8.5 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that is a hilarious picture of her!! "Queen of the rock!! I OWN this rock, mom, no, you can't have it, it's mine, I claimed it, no duck, you can't have it, it's mine, I got it, I found it, it's all mine."


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thats just Rio-everything is adventure...always happy!

Jenna- that photo of Lola is so special!! Fibi looks like he is going to be a trickster for sure. Love the head tilt!.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

I was looking at puppy pics, thought I'd share these of my mutt Cuda:









Niko and Cuda the day we brought her home (8 weeks)









Cuda, 8 weeks 









Cuda, 8 weeks









Cuda, about 3 months


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

We had no idea what Cuda would look like full grown... this is her (on the left) at one year. Not what we expected!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I really love Cuda and Niko. You state they are mutts. What breeds do they represent?


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

crazydays said:


> I really love Cuda and Niko. You state they are mutts. What breeds do they represent?


Thanks! I love your pics too  We used to have a liver/white springer spaniel when I was a kid, but we got him as an adult so I never had any puppy pics.

Niko and Cuda are from the island I used to live on, Bonaire. Purebred dogs are extremely rare there; most dogs are a concoction of breeds they call "Bonaire breed". It's a different dog culture down there, with many free-roaming dogs. We adopted both of them from the Bonaire Animal Shelter. We got Nico as an adult - he lived there for 9 months before we took him home. Cuda we got as a puppy - her mom was found out in the kunuku (rural area) with her newly born litter and brought into the shelter.

To me, Niko looks like a lab/shepherd mix, maybe with some hound. Cuda looks like she may have some shepherd and basenji, but who knows, really. We are thinking about getting the mutt DNA testing done on them, just for curiousity's sake.

Here's a pic of Cuda's mom and some of her littermates. Not sure if Cuda is in this pic or not.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Too cute everyone!!!!! 

I don't have very many pictures of Angel as a puppy, I hardly ever use my camera. 

Here's Angel at 5 weeks, such a cutie!









I don't have any other pictures uploaded on my computer...


----------



## hambone125 (Nov 5, 2007)

heres my pup at 9 weeks


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

puppies are always so cute


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

hambone, that second pic is priceless.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hambone that is such a cute puppy. Poodle nut. I just smacked the bug on my screen and it didn't die. LOL 

Here are a few more puppy pics I cannot help myself.
























Alright, Sorry guys. That should hold me for a little longer. LOL


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Puppy pics!!!! I LOVE THEM. 

At 2.5 months









Here she was actually almost 4 months but its so cute









2 months









2 months


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I think she was like 9/10wks in those. Then that is her grandma at a lil over 9yrs.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is Arrow at 3 months old, two days after i got him. This was back in September of 2003





And Ozzie and Arrow at 4 months old


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I think she was like 9/10wks in those. Then that is her grandma at a lil over 9yrs.


They're all so cute!! Sorry, I'm still really illiterate on all the bully breeds...Are they staffies??


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)

Aww all these puppy pictures are soooo cute That one of Dunkan is Adorable. Anyways im sure you all have seen these before but this is Kujoe at 2-3 months


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Isn't she sooo cute just 4 weeks old now. She will leave to a good home late Jan. She is a pure West German shepherd puppy, girl. Had to be weaned early as only pup mommy lost her milk due to no stimulation of glands from just one. She is eating good, runs and plays. A good puppy.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Gah!!! I hope 4 months old can be accepted here. D:
Here's Abella currently at 4 months old. ^_^


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Ahhhhhh!!!!! there all so cute!!!! but im Jellouse cuz I dont have any puppy pics of Bonnie... we didnt get her till she was 5+ yrs old  !!
I tried looking for pics of when Bonnie had her puppies but I cant find the one pic I know I had!!!! im so mad cause its a pic of her and the whole litter!!!

The puppys cant get any cuter!!!!  or cant they!! *


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Heres Iris....


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are some:

I don't have that many pictures of Spunky in digital form, but here's one...I think she is somewhere between 2 and 3 months here. 









Honey and her brothers and sisters at 7 weeks old









This is Honey at 5 months and Spunky at 2 years


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Rosemary those are such cute pictures. I love the little pile of Beagle puppies. I have a friend that has Beagles. He drives a car that says Beagle mobile. Everyone in the dog world around here knows him as Beagleman. Those are very cute little dogs you have there. Beagles are one of those breeds that keep that puppy look their whole lives. I kind of think Rottie and Golden Retrievers do as well and Pit bulls too. I don't know how people look at them and think they look scary. LOL That little Kujo is so darn cute.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

What a great way to bring in the New Year!! The latest pups are just so cute! Fun!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hurray for puppy pics! I got Kim at 4 months (-ish) so I think we're disqualified 

Mdawn - I love the Uallis pictures...I keep comparing them in my mind to the pic where he's sprawled across his crib mattress, and hanging off both sides 

Mudra- I love Abel's markings...they are both really cute, but Abel's blaze really sets him off. I love tri-colors

Inga - Carsten's so incredibly cute. I can't believe Oliver is only 4 months there...he's huge!

RBark - Huskies make the cutest pups (IMO)...Ollie so handsome now, I bet he was a stunning (and funky) pup!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

YAY for beagles!!!







The day i brought him home. 7 weeks old.







Maybe a couple months here.







Those eyes got him whatever he wanted.

And one for laughs:







Caught in the middle of a jump, couldn't resist posting this one.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Chance:







At the vets, sick with parvo, about to be transferred to the emergency medical clinic for treatment.







The day I brought him home from the hospital. 8 weeks old.







Probably 3 months here.

Moose was 3 months when we got him and no pics.. computer crashed.. and i got bailey when she was one.. These pics are great keep them coming!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> Caught in the middle of a jump, couldn't resist posting this one.


I LOVE this picture!! Too funny!!


----------



## DogBreedEasy (Dec 27, 2007)

They are just too cute! I want to have all of them..haha


----------



## lilylow (Jan 2, 2008)

Oscar's first bath...about 15 minutes after i got him...he did not like it at all











and this is him after his bath all fluffy again


----------



## peaches12345 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is Peaches litter of pups she had 7 years ago. I wanted to keep them all, but I decided they needed a good family. Here is her one and only litter


----------

